# Furacão KYLE (Atlântico 2008 #11)



## Rog (25 Set 2008 às 21:54)

No Atlântico formou-se a Tempestade Tropical KYLE.
Os antecedentes do KYLE estão no tópico genérico Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2008).









> TROPICAL STORM KYLE ADVISORY NUMBER   1
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL112008
> 500 PM AST THU SEP 25 2008
> 
> ...







*Informação*
Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.

-------------
*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do NHC (National Hurricane Center) ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## stormy (25 Set 2008 às 22:09)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical KYLE (Atlântico 2008 #10)*

habemus furacao
digo isto assim porque em principio nao atingirá terra com muita intensidade o q é optimo embora as bermudas estejam numa situação um pouco entre a espada e a parede devido a proximidade com este sistema.
interessante o valor de 1001HPA q é bastante alto, embora nao deva dar problemas de maior ao nivel da evolução deste sistema.


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2008 às 09:15)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical KYLE (Atlântico 2008 #10)*

Ainda não temos furacão, mas não tardará a ver pelas previsões do NHC que indicam já nos próximos dias. 
Segundo o registo de um avião do NOAA esteve a investigar a tempestade tropical esta noite, a pressão atmosférica estava a 994hpa.
Devido ao windshare nas próximas 12 horas, Kyle não terá mais que um modesto fortalecimento. Daqui a 36-48horas, com um windshare reduzido e com temperatura do mar favorável, espera-se que chegue a furacão.
Dentro de 72 a 96 horas deverá ser extratropical e posteriormente abosrvido por uma superfície frontal.







Aviso n.º 2


> ...KYLE SE FORTALECE A MEDIDA QUE COMIENZA A ACELERAR HACIA EL NORTE...
> 
> LOS INTERESES EN BERMUDA DEBE MANTENERSE ATENTOS AL PROGRESO DE
> KYLE.
> ...



Temperatura do mar:






Potêncial máximo de intensificação em hPa:


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2008 às 18:23)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical KYLE (Atlântico 2008 #10)*

Aviso n.4


> ...KYLE CONTINUA MOVIENDOSE HACIA EL NORTE NOROESTE...AVISO DE
> TORMENTA TROPICAL FUE EMITIDO PARA BERMUDA...
> 
> A LAS 11 AM EDT...1500Z...EL GOBIERNO DE BERMUDA HA EMITIDO UN AVISO
> ...



Imagem de satélite


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2008 às 01:07)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical KYLE (Atlântico 2008 #10)*

*Tempestade "Kyle" transforma-se em furacão*

A tempestade tropical "Kyle" se transformou hoje em um furacão de categoria um, já que seus ventos ultrapassaram a velocidade de 120 km/h, informou o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos Estados Unidos (NHC). O ciclone "Kyle", o sexto da atual temporada de furacões do Atlântico, se movimenta a 37 km/h, afastado ainda da costa leste americana, e mantém uma trajetória norte.
O estado do Maine, no litoral nordeste americano, emitiu um aviso de furacão, assim como fez o Governo do Canadá para a zona sudeste do país. "Kyle" pode, nas próximas 24 horas, ganhar força, embora sem chegar à categoria dois na escala de intensidade de Saffir-Simpson, que vai a cinco.
O NHC informou hoje em seu boletim das 18h (Brasília) que "Kyle" está ao norte das Bermudas e seus ventos chegarão até a costa leste dos EUA acarretando fortes chuvas. Na hora do boletim do NHC, o centro da tempestade estava próximo da latitude 34,3 graus norte e a longitude 69,7 graus oeste, 505 quilômetros ao sudoeste das Bermudas e 780 quilômetros ao sul do estado de Massachusetts.
"Kyle" se formou na quinta-feira passada ao sul das Bermudas e é a 11ª tempestade tropical da temporada de furacões no Atlântico.

G1


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2008 às 15:42)

*Re: Furacão KYLE (Atlântico 2008 #10)*



> 000
> WTNT31 KNHC 281158
> TCPAT1
> BULLETIN
> ...








NHC


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2008 às 17:10)

*Re: Furacão KYLE (Atlântico 2008 #10)*

Como é visível por satélite, o furacão Kyle começa a perder as características tropicais. A manter este ritmo, ao fim do dia poderá ja ser extratropical. 


Aviso 12:



> ...KYLE HEADED FOR NOVA SCOTIA AND NEW BRUNSWICK...
> 
> AT 11 AM EDT...1500 UTC...ALL WATCHES AND WARNINGS WEST OF
> STONINGTON MAINE ARE DISCONTINUED.  A TROPICAL STORM WARNING AND A
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2008 às 21:49)

*Re: Furacão KYLE (Atlântico 2008 #10)*

*Canadá se prepara para el paso del huracán Kyle*

Los habitantes del este de Canadá se preparaban hoy para el paso del huracán Kyle, que podría golpear sus costas durante la noche, informó el Centro canadiense de previsión de los huracanes. El huracán se situaba el domingo a las 15H00 GMT cerca de la costa este estadounidense y avanzaba a una velocidad de 39 km/h hacia las provincias canadienses de Nueva Escocia y Nuevo Brunswick, con vientos sostenidos de 130 km/h, que lo convierten en huracán de categoría 1 en la escala Saffir-Simpson. 
"Kyle debería pasar justo al oeste de Yarmouth (punta sur de Nueva Escocia) muy tarde el domingo por la noche o muy temprano el lunes antes de tocar tierra en la costa de Nuevo Brunswick antes del amanecer el lunes", indicó el Centro en su último boletín. Cuando toque tierra, Kyle podrá ser un huracán de categoría 1 o una fuerte tormenta tropical, indicaron las autoridades canadienses. Debería entrar esta noche en la Bahía de Fundy, donde se hallan las más altas mareas del mundo. 
La marea podría estar alta cuando pase Kyle. "No es tanto el nivel elevado de las aguas, sino las olas que suelen provocar daños (...) y podría haber olas de entre seis y ocho o nueve metros", indicó a la AFP Bob Robichaud, meteorólogo del ministerio de Medio Ambiente.  
El paso del huracán Juan dejó al menos dos muertos en 2003 en Nueva Escocia. El último huracán que tocó la provincia vecina de Nuevo Brunswick se remonta a 1969, recordó Robichaud.

El Universal


----------

